# has this happened with anybody else?



## genghis braun (May 4, 2010)

In the past, I've been physically/sexually/etc. attracted mostly to girls, but guys as well, but now I find myself being WAY more attracted to guys and not as attracted as I used to be when it comes to girls. has this ever happened with anybody else here? it's not that I'm confused so much as I feel like I'm still processing this interesting shift in preferences.


----------



## coldsteelrail (May 6, 2010)

well, i am someone who is generally heterosexual, and able to identify with my body's biological gender; however i can also appreciate the sexual beauty of my own kind, and have at certain rare times found myself more frequently turned on by people of my own gender. It happens all too rarely for me, but has lead me to believe that sexual preference is something that i think has a lot of potential to be nurtured to go any way, with enough practice and experience. I say the best thing for you to do is flirt, and have sexual interactions with more men, or even try dating a few, if you haven't already...I'd say, let yourself go with flow, and act on your urges to be with men more often than women while you're feeling them so strongly, or you may just condition yourself to stifle your desire towards men, until you find yourself a smokin hot lady, and end up going the other way again for a long time, and missing the opportunity.

I don't think i'm the right person to answer this question, cause i don't think i really did. but anyway, i still say the best way to adjust is to do less analyzing with your head-head. Oh you know what i mean.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 7, 2010)

yes this is not abnormal. it's apart of the growing process. people and they're tastes in different things change as time goes on. and your sexuality is one of those things. don't sweat it just go with the flow.


----------



## genghis braun (May 8, 2010)

yeah, I'm not fighting my desires or anything, and this definitely isn't the first time that this type of thing has happened, I was just wondering if anybody else here has experienced it (or something like it)


----------



## christianarchy (May 9, 2010)

dude it changes all the time for me
and probably a lot of other people they just won't admit it


----------

